# Black Porsche 911... the swirliest correction to date!!!



## dsms

*Black Porsche 911, hands down the swirliest car I have corrected to date.

I did this car well over a month ago, just haven't had the time to sort through all the pictures and put a write-up together.

Started off with the wash process. Did the wheels first, various wheel cleaners and brushes used. De-tarred the inner barrels Tires and wheel wells scrubbed.

Ragtop pressure washed and cleaned first.










Pre-soaked the finish with a biodegradable APC, needed the finish fully stripped before correction.










2BM using concentrated shampoo/degreaser and MF mitts. I then clayed the car, used up 90% of a bar unfortunately.

Clay after some of the hood...










I dried the car with some DetailersDomain waffles and gave the paint an IPA wipedown to prep it for correction. All emblems and edging were taped off after the alcohol prep.

Onto correction, paint had some issues ...










The finish had a very hazed look, almost gray. Lost of rids, marring and some water etching.

50/50 after the first 3 stages of correction, a total of 4 correction stages were needed to get the car to a 98-100% level. I waited to finish the car down completely until I did the final wash on it after all the compounding… lots of wetsanding combined with some wool correction makes for a very messy car with some splatter and residue.

Much easier to just gently re-wash the car rather than continually doing alcohol wipedowns, less friction in trying to remove polish dots and residue when you use a slick soap and proper wash.

In compounding with a very very aggressive method, 3-4 hits were needed to get out the very heavy defects.














































Video 50/50 of the hood



Front bumper before










Making progress...










Rids on passenger front bumper, camera flash coupled with LED light










After correction, same angle, lighting



























A-pillar before, under LED










A-pillar after, under LED










Working my way around the rest of the car, same stuff, different panels










Before



















After










Onto wetsanding, there were 6 clusters of scratches which needed wet sanding attention.
4 of the 6 clusters were sanded starting with 1500grit paper, refined with 2000grit and then 3000grit to finish uniformly. The other 2 cluster were handled with 2000 and 3000.

Gouges on the driver rear quarter




























After wetsanding










Laid down a bead and corrected with wool at high rpm










Scratches gone after a few passes with the wool, lots of hazing and micro marring to clean up










Finished down










Readings taken before during and after, still healthy readings after



















50/50 on convertible cover










Working around the engine cover, taillights and bumperettes.




























More wetsanding on the passenger rear quarter. Smaller cluster in this area basically one big L type scratch



















After the wool correction L scratched handled, cleanup time next with follow up steps (2)










After that another cluster was sanded

Before









sanded










after (halogen handle in reflection unfortunately, no that's not the old scratch)










Door before




























Door after (left side only) after first 3 stages of correction, after which the car was re-washed and finished down










50/50 passenger door



















Video 50/50

[embed] [/embed]

After all the correction was finished (20 something hours worth) I re-washed the car. Foamed it first.










Foam/degreaser + the wash did a very good job of cleaning the paint to prep it for final finishing.

After drying the car I snapped 1 good sun shot, solid sunburst with almost no holograms made me very happy…. This made the final finishing process fail easy to carry out, the goal was to level the paint as much as possible BEFORE final finishing or jewelling and that stage to take it to the next level.




























Back inside to finish it down, I used some rotary and some DA for correction but for final finishing I prefer the rotary.

3" pad worked well on the contours




























Finished final polishing around 5, gave it a final wipedown and pulled the car out to see the result before LSP

After final polishing, no LSP





































Very happy with the level of clarity now, still some enhancements to be made.



















Pulled it back inside to apply LSP, do the interior and final touches.
Interior was in okay shape, really wanted it to look brand brand new with a faint matte finish

Seat cushions removed










The leather was treated a few times to get rid of the slight greasy finish prior and leave a soft natural feel behind.

Finished interior, I spent about 2 hours total on the inside.



















Keyhole, all plastic pieces etc finished up










While the LSP was curing up all the trim and glass were done. Tailpipes before










Tailpipe after. Wheels were then sealed, glass cleaned, all trim dressed etc.










Excuse the leaves










Seals treated



















Final shots, straight from the camera to Photbucket. Used Nikon D60 w/ kit lens.




























Finish under the LED, no defects, no holograms



















Long way from this…


















































































Took a long time to finally get this one up, now its done... and im curious what they'll say now :shrug:

Time on the 911 was just under 30hrs, thank you for taking the time to read this whole thing*


----------



## adam87

Top job yet again sir :thumb:

Very nice


----------



## nickf1

Well done to say the least


----------



## ksm1985

that car was a mess :O

Nice work, you must have been knackered after doing it all


----------



## craig todd

superb results, well done:thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444

Stunning turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## MarkJ

Nice work matey, great turnaround


----------



## chillly

Alot of hard work gone into that but it shows in the end result. great work and thanks for posting. really enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail

Wow :argie:

That looks amazing in the after shots!

What products did you use on the interior? Leather looks great!


----------



## andye

Wow, stunning job mate, and great pics :thumb:


----------



## Tom_O

Amazing reflections LOL!


----------



## Vyker

I'm sure I've said it before, but you are very good at what you do!

Keep up this level of work, you certainly stand out from the rest!

Excellent job!


----------



## moshinho

Great work. :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon

Fantastic job fella. Didn't think you had a chance turning that around :thumb:


----------



## Escort God

some crazy stuff that

amazed how bad it was before

great work


----------



## prkprk1

Awesome. As usual!! :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog

Nice one buddy!! That is one awesome car with some awesome reflections!!! Well done.


----------



## geert dr

Thats how black supposed to be ! Great job and great pictures ! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

fantastic job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest

awesome work


----------



## Sick Puppy

Awesome job, nice one!

Lets me know what I'm in for when it comes to doing my car.


----------



## remonrace

Great job, very shiny again.


----------



## dsms

Gleamingkleen said:


> fantastic job:thumb::thumb:


Thank you Jay, trying to keep up with you... the correction Meister!



Race Valeting said:


> awesome work


Thanks!



remonrace said:


> Great job, very shiny again.





Sick Puppy said:


> Awesome job, nice one!
> 
> Lets me know what I'm in for when it comes to doing my car.


thanks boys


----------



## detailersdomain

great job dave! :thumb::wave:


----------



## Ronnie

stunning simply stunning.. very nice indeedie!


----------



## Nanolex

Amazing work! :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Great job, fantastic finish.


----------



## mk2jon

That is amazing.


----------



## Strothow

Supeeeeer work!!!


----------



## Sonador

Awesome car, and ditto detail.

One tip: never presure wash a convertiblehood, unless you want it damaged!
You should use a mild brush, and a gardenhose to clean a convertiblehood.


----------



## magpieV6

wow! looks amazing mate!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Incredible job - hopefully the owner won't let it slide back to how it was before.
Well done!


----------



## jimmyman

very nice job


----------



## AliBailey88

fek me, thats amazing


----------



## carrera2s

Top job mate!

I had a 996 turbo 2003 and it never looked that good! :thumb:


----------



## Mach1

Amazing turnaround.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Fantastic detail mate, it looks stunning! :thumb:

Bet you were shattered after that!


----------



## dsms

Sonador said:


> Awesome car, and ditto detail.
> 
> One tip: never presure wash a convertiblehood, unless you want it damaged!
> You should use a mild brush, and a gardenhose to clean a convertiblehood.


I must have gotten lucky about 30times than! You will not damage a ragtop if you pressure wash with wide spray well under max PSI, mine is 1400 at max and I use much less than that.

First post too, hmm.


----------



## monkeyboy24

wow what a transformation that looks stunning now mate very good work :buffer::thumb:


----------



## PaulN

What Stunning work. Just shows what can be achieved with Serious time and hard work... :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dream Machines

Congrats Dave, some hard labour there but well worth it. 
Totally amazing 50/50 shots, man it was marred up


----------



## Planet Admin

Outstanding Job.
Nice Motor:thumb:


----------



## Sonador

dsms said:


> I must have gotten lucky about 30times than! You will not damage a ragtop if you pressure wash with wide spray well under max PSI, mine is 1400 at max and I use much less than that.
> 
> First post too, hmm.


Its just a tip buddy!

I'm not "just somebody" i now what i'm doing.

Good luck to you, and keep on posting these good threads.

:thumb:


----------



## Dougster

Done a dark blue 911 today!!

I don't think a tungsten drill bit would burn through that paintwork!!

I'm done in.


----------



## doyle369

wow

brilliant


Just out of interest, how much you get payed for that job?


----------



## 20vKarlos

That was terrible.. But now.. what a differance
Good Job

Karlos


----------



## midlife_crisis

stunning work!!!!


----------



## scooby73

Great transformation, nice work!:thumb:


----------



## dsms

doyle369 said:


> wow
> 
> brilliant
> 
> Just out of interest, how much you get payed for that job?


I dont disclose detail prices but in the end I quoted for less work than I put it... it was supposed to be about an 80% correction job initially but I got a little carried away and the owner gave me an extra day so said why not go for broke.. on the finish that is :lol:


----------



## ahaydock

Excellent transformation :thumb:


----------



## dsms

ahaydock said:


> Excellent transformation :thumb:


much appreciated, enjoyed this car actually!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Huge turnaround, looks immense, great work


----------



## details

Shiney now! I like the little brush used when you treated the seals where could I get one?


----------



## moshinho

wow


----------



## dsms

details said:


> Shiney now! I like the little brush used when you treated the seals where could I get one?


Its a small foam painters stick. Get it at any hardware store, I have them in thinner and thicker sizes too. :thumb:


----------



## details

Thanks


----------



## dsms

details said:


> Thanks


No prob. Any hardware store or paint shop should have them


----------



## Raife

Stunning results!


----------



## charlie53

What backing plate were you using on the rotary? It looks like a Gloss It plate, is it? If it is what do you think to them?

Edit: Almost forgot, nice work!


----------



## RedUntilDead

wow!!!
thanks for posting:thumb:

Si


----------



## RedUntilDead

wow!
thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## The_Hulk

Amazing!


----------



## dsms

charlie53 said:


> What backing plate were you using on the rotary? It looks like a Gloss It plate, is it? If it is what do you think to them?
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot, nice work!


Yes that is the GI BP, I think it works very well.



RedUntilDead said:


> wow!
> thanks for sharing:thumb:





The_Hulk said:


> Amazing!


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work Mate ,

The car looks much better now as it should be :thumb:

Mario


----------



## gb270

The hard work was worth it looking at the finish great job


----------



## SparklesFylde

bet the customer was well happy. Nice Job


----------



## spursfan

Wow, that is SOME finish! Looks great. What is the stuff you used for sealing the headlights?

Cheers...kev


----------



## Racer

A new Porsche in town, what a superb job there :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr

Stunning! One of my favourite write-ups on this site.


----------



## dsms

woodymbr said:


> Stunning! One of my favourite write-ups on this site.


Much appreciated!


----------



## pcc

Sonador said:


> Its just a tip buddy!
> 
> I'm not "just somebody" i now what i'm doing.
> 
> Good luck to you, and keep on posting these good threads.
> 
> :thumb:


You clearly dont know what your doing if your damaging convertable roofs with a pressure washer lol.
Really nice detailed work mate, what lsp did you finish with?


----------



## dsms

pcc said:


> You clearly dont know what your doing if your damaging convertable roofs with a pressure washer lol.
> Really nice detailed work mate, what lsp did you finish with?


Lol. This car had blackfire wet diamond sealant :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

Thats one very nice detail Dave

Lots of nice captured details and great write-up:thumb:

Lovely result.


----------



## dsms

Brynjar said:


> Thats one very nice detail Dave
> 
> Lots of nice captured details and great write-up:thumb:
> 
> Lovely result.


Thanks Brynjar!


----------



## Select Detailing

Nice to see how you guys do things over there.

Pleasure to read and the results speak for themselfs.

Awsome work.

Gareth


----------



## FALCONGTHO

You are a MACHINE!


----------



## RandomlySet

cracking work!

love this pic


----------



## Russ_C

Very well done!! Dissapointed by the original condition but you've come up trumps and restored a badly cared for Porsche into the beauty she should be!


----------



## GlynRS2

That is an amazing turnaround and a stunning finish. 
A top detail :thumb:


----------



## toledo

Top work mate ! :newbie:


----------



## Haverty

wow you added some serious value to taht car! great work!


----------



## Leemack

Super job young sir :thumb:

Looks bloody brilliant now you have had your paws on it :thumb:


----------



## Andy_A.

Superb work!


----------



## Auto Detox

When I first looked at the pictures it was a horror story, you truly worked some magic on that well done :thumb:

Baz


----------



## dsms

Thanks all, this is still one of my favorite details to date!


----------



## wookey

What a transformation :thumb:

Stunning reflections :argie:


----------



## Auto Finesse

What a turn around, nice work


----------



## cleancar

bet the owner was gobsmacked ?!

Reckon you added 1k to the resale value with that detail


----------



## Dmac1969

Now thats what Im talking about! What a job mate , just stunning work , it looks better than new now!


----------



## dsms

cleancar said:


> bet the owner was gobsmacked ?!
> 
> Reckon you added 1k to the resale value with that detail


I wish I knew what a detail like this really adds in terms of resale value. I guess it depends on whos buying the car, someone very anal about washing could see this car now to be worth a lot more than someone who has never washed their own car.


----------



## sulla

I think you handled worse...swirliest among details you post perhaps ? Lookin great as always big fan of your work


----------



## woodymbr

To be fair I think you should stop charging people for poor quality work...:tumbleweed:


----------



## mr cooper

Nice turnaround.


----------



## burnsie

OUTSTANDING!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## illeagalhunter

Wow thats a car back from the dead .


----------



## trinity13

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Guest

Amazing work mate!


----------



## TelTel

Amazing work there and im sure no doubt a VERY HAPPY CUSTOMER. Very good example of how bad paintwork can be and how good it can be rectified. well done mate.

Tel


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Dave, great work my friend, swirl city, oh yes :thumb: 

awesome work :buffer: and absolutely sensational finish & reflection shots :doublesho 

Beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Gnat

Fantastic job, its great to see a car returned to pristine condition like this


----------

